# Militarization of space (documentary)



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey, I just wanted to share with you a documentary (Pax Americana and the Weaponization of Space) I just watched. I thought it was worth sharing to inform other people of the dangers of space militarization and what is happening currently on a global stage.

It's a YouTube version cut in 6 sections, runs for about an hour.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

very interesting piece, although the light pentagon propaganda makes it harder now for me to watch such documentaries


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Of course it's happening. Is it a surprise? There are already aircraft that can break the atmosphere (not rockets, _aircraft_. Planes.) So of course weapons are going to follow. 

The video still reeks of dramatization, sensationalism and propaganda, though. Clips of tanks and soldiers marching on the ground (not in space lulz) to drama music interspersed with sudden news bytes is more blatant fluff and flavoring than I particularly care for. I like my information _relevant_. And bland, preferably.


----------



## MachinegunDojo (Dec 27, 2009)

The good old Kessler syndrome will resolve most of these problems, leaving humanity stuck on the ground waiting for the next E.L.E. to knock us out of our misery. 

Watching the video now, seems pretty interesting.... IT'S ABOUT SPACE!


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Watch it in French and since this is a different version, there might be slight difference. Still the subject is interesting and we must be aware of these kind of dangers. 

If we create too much debris in space by knocking out satellites it could annihilate our entire communication system (credit/debit cards, media, phone services, internet, etc.). Also, the part where we could destroy the Earth is a bit concerning too. I think.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Mestarious said:


> Watch it in French and since this is a different version, there might be slight difference. Still the subject is interesting and we must be aware of these kind of dangers.
> 
> If we create too much debris in space by knocking out satellites it could annihilate our entire communication system (credit/debit cards, media, phone services, internet, etc.). Also, the part where we could destroy the Earth is a bit concerning too. I think.


 Ironic how this _doesn't_ make me want them to stop blowing up satellites. By all means continue the satellite killing! And with the mood I'm in now, bonus points for Earth destruction.


----------



## Heat Mirage (Jan 28, 2010)

Clearly, the only solution is to have all space battles take place between opposing armies of giant, anthropomorphic, mechanized powered suits.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Well of course there's a danger in weaponizing space. If you control the space around the Earth and everything under it; you control the Earth

The Chinese are becoming a superpower both economically and militarily. It's only further aggravated by the fact that the Council on Foreign Relations, the Royal Institute of International Affairs/Chatham House, and the Trilateral Commission all have support for China.


----------



## KraMer (Jul 2, 2011)

Gee thanks, this made me remember how much i hate american constitution, america as the world police and very nature of human kind.

i literally wanted to puke several times during the film.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

@KraMer, actually the American Constitution was meant to prevent this kind of absurd imperialism. All of the Founding Fathers spoke out against excessive foreign involvement, military or otherwise.

That said, I agree that it's sickening. "Heaven forbid the Chinese have the exact same anti-satellite weapons we do, cause they're F***ING EVIL! Hey China, we need another loan...the First Lady wants to see the Pyramids and we're kinda broke..."


----------



## KraMer (Jul 2, 2011)

absentminded said:


> @KraMer, actually the American Constitution was meant to prevent this kind of absurd imperialism. All of the Founding Fathers spoke out against excessive foreign involvement, military or otherwise.
> 
> That said, I agree that it's sickening. "Heaven forbid the Chinese have the exact same anti-satellite weapons we do, cause they're F***ING EVIL! Hey China, we need another loan...the First Lady wants to see the Pyramids and we're kinda broke..."


actually by constitution i meant very structure of american society, definition #2 of word constitution.


----------



## VII (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone else remember Gundam Wing?


----------



## Mumintroll (Aug 27, 2011)

Mestarious said:


> Watch it in French and since this is a different version, there might be slight difference. Still the subject is interesting and we must be aware of these kind of dangers.
> 
> If we create too much debris in space by knocking out satellites it could annihilate our entire communication system (credit/debit cards, media, phone services, internet, etc.). Also, the part where we could destroy the Earth is a bit concerning too. I think.


Just a minor note: most of the Internet traffic runs through a glass-fibre backbone, i.e. not via satellites. So, losing our satellites would not result in a world-wide communication break down. However, the story is different for intercontinental flight, ships, etc.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

This is the last thing we need, all the problems going on in the world, is some kind of space arms-race.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I just thought about something. With private organizations taking to space, how long before companies like this will start arming their spacecraft with weapons? You'd have a mercenary organization the likes the world has never seen...

Plus this would then justify the need to monitor these companies -- what kind of surveillance would be needed?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Haven't watched the video but spaceships with guns sounds cool to me.


----------

